# Why is my skin itching?



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Since january i have no clue what is causing me this trouble.
Could it be a concussion i had last october?
Could it be what some call long term covid?
2 months ago i went to a pharmacy talked to a pharmacist and he
said probably it is some allergy, suggested i get 24 pills(one a day).
It might have helped a bit so 3 days after taking that last dose i had
a terrible night, very little sleep so i went back on my one a day anti-allergy.
I tried 10 days of washing my clothes with just water, trying to find what is the cause.
At the start i taught it might be small spiders, i had seen a few.
I asked at 2 pharmacies if they do test or i could buy a test to know if i had covid
but the answer is no.
If i go to be tested to know if i have it will they tell me if i had it?
I live alone play outdoors and do my grocery with a mask.
I had no symptoms but some do not have symtoms.
At 63 it is my first skin problem.
I have a few red dots but the itching can be anywhere, a little more on my back.
I might have to go to a clinic wait to see a doctor than wait to see a skin specialist
or in may the sun might help me.
I am thin, healty but hoping this goes away.
---------
UPDATE
If you read post # 9 this is my situation. Very Dry Skin.
Thanks Sparty.
By observation it is clear the itching is sparked by heat. It might be a hot shower,
hot dring, hot meal or just sitting on a coach. Obviously more fresh air to replace 
the dry indoor air is a plus and moisturizing should help.
I could have easily waited 4-8 months for a consultation with a dermatologist.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

possibly bed bugs? or has there been a change in your diet and a possible food allergy? You can get tested to see if you have antibodies for covid which would indicate that you have had the virus in the recent past.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

A quick dermatologist visit might solve your mystery.


----------



## jim_pridx (Dec 6, 2019)

It could possibly be dry skin, too. I've had issues with that on occasion.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

33red said:


> I might have to go to a clinic wait to see a doctor than wait to see a skin specialist


No kidding, ya think? ?‍♂

I keep hearing about the great free health care you guys have up there, why in the world are you asking a bunch of random bikers on the internet instead of using it?


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I recommend a wet lube. Dumonde tech lasts a long time and runs clean.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Winter + synthetic fabrics + sweat = itch. Contact dermatitis. If it was shingles, you'd know it. It would feel like your organs were dissolving. Ask me how I know.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

I began to suffer the same thing at about the same age as you, 33red. Tried cortisone cream (for its anti-itch properties) but it didn’t help much. At times I couldn’t sleep at night, the itching was so bad. I was miserable.

Always worst for me in the late winter / spring. My doctor claimed it was dry skin — I didn’t believe him. I live in Oregon’s Willamette Valley, a very damp place in the winter. I asked my doctor how it could be dry skin in such a damp place. He said we spend lots of time indoors in heated environments during the winter, this can dry our skin out.

What eventually did the trick for me is plain ol’ moisturizing cream like Cetafil. But my GF found a house brand at one of the big chain stores that says, “compare to Cetafil” on the label — it costs less than half the brand name price. Works a trick.

Good luck. I know how desperate one can become due to the itching. It can be horrific.
=sParty


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Sparticus said:


> I began to suffer the same thing at about the same age as you, 33red. Tried cortisone cream (for its anti-itch properties) but it didn't help much. At times I couldn't sleep at night, the itching was so bad. I was miserable.
> 
> Always worst for me in the late winter / spring. My doctor claimed it was dry skin - I didn't believe him. I live in Oregon's Willamette Valley, a very damp place in the winter. I asked my doctor how it could be dry skin in such a damp place. He said we spend lots of time indoors in heated environments during the winter, this can dry our skin out.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone. The first pharmacist i asked said it might be dry skin and i will start moisturing twice a day(will look for Cetafil or _like_.
The reason i did not jump on moisturising was i cannot reach my back, it might have been a mistake.
I try to avoid non natural fabric directly on my skin that is an old habit.
It kind of makes senses even if i bike 3hrs daily it leaves lot of hours indoor, dry air from heating.
I asked a pharmacist just 30 minutes ago, i would need to wait hours at a clinic to see a doc than probably wait
months to have an appointment with a skin specialist, free but not fast.
I will just open doors and spend more time outside.
For the last 7 years in winter my feet are dry but it was my first winter that i had trouble sleeping.
The pharmacist also said bed bugs were probably not the source.
Back to some pharmacy shopping for miracle bottle.
Sparty you described me . . . miserable


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

33red said:


> I asked a pharmacist just 30 minutes ago, i would need to wait hours at a clinic to see a doc than probably wait
> months to have an appointment with a skin specialist, free but not fast.


Huh, no ****.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

33red said:


> ...
> I asked a pharmacist just 30 minutes ago, i would need to wait hours at a clinic to see a doc than probably wait
> months to have an appointment with a skin specialist, free but not fast.
> ...


Not sure where you're based, but if you have a family doctor, they've all pretty much moved to a callback model/email during the pandemic. My wife had a skin concern last month, and the doctor called her back the next day, and she got a dermatologist appointment for the following week. (Seems that dermatology demand is lower these days - assuming also due to pandemic.)

In any event, unsure why you'd ask around here though. I give bad bike advice, and even worse healthcare advice.


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

My $0.02 on this.

I've seen a dermatologist a few times for odd skin issues and it was 100% worth it. Did the clinic say why the wait was so long?
If you take very hot showers that can make your skin super itchy and almost nothing will treat it except not taking the long very hot showers.
Not a fan of the cortisol creams - they don't seem to do much for me...could just be me.
Good luck!


----------



## bjcccat (Jul 28, 2009)

Maybe consult a doctor... Not a mountain bike forum...


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

well I haven't been itchy till this thread showed up

been itchy for 2 days now *DAMMIT*


----------



## EKram (Oct 30, 2020)

Homeopathic treatment in lieu of a dermatologist intervention? Is that the bottom line?

I had itching, top of arm near elbow. No Doc would commit to a cause. I was ready to hear sun spot activity as a possible. Rx useless.

Healthy Keto diet and intermittent fasting. Lots of patience. Fixed me.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

slapheadmofo said:


> I keep hearing about the great free health care you guys have up there, why in the world are you asking a bunch of random bikers on the internet instead of using it?





33red said:


> ... i would need to wait hours at a clinic to see a doc than probably wait months to have an appointment with a skin specialist, free but not fast.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

@fredcook



phlegm said:


> ... My wife had a skin concern last month, and the doctor called her back the next day, and she got a dermatologist appointment for the following week. ...


----------



## bjcccat (Jul 28, 2009)

Ok... Am I going to have to be the one to say it? I think you have crabs... Pretty girl, real nice, said it was her first time... We’ve all been there... Wait, no we haven’t... SEE A DOCTOR!!!


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

UPDATE
If you read post # 9 this is my situation. Very Dry Skin.
Thanks Sparty.
By observation it is clear the itching is sparked by heat. It might be a hot shower,
hot dring, hot meal or just sitting on a coach. Obviously more fresh air to replace 
the dry indoor air is a plus and moisturizing should help.
I could have easily waited 4-8 months for a consultation with a dermatologist.


----------



## Xylx (Mar 18, 2005)

About six months ago I kept having an itchy back confined to my left side and out of reach of either arm especially my screwed up right arm/shoulder. So I bought a bamboo back scratcher on Amazon for $8. The itching immediately stopped.


----------



## EKram (Oct 30, 2020)

A possible is insect or bug bites. They may be causing a reaction in your body-itchy skin.They can be anywhere. Clothes, furniture, bedding They can be more than localized. I still as a layman, have a lot of good to say about healthy keto and intermittent fasting.

Let us know....


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

EKram said:


> A possible is insect or bug bites. They may be causing a reaction in your body-itchy skin.They can be anywhere. Clothes, furniture, bedding They can be more than localized. I still as a layman, have a lot of good to say about healthy keto and intermittent fasting.
> 
> Let us know....


He did. Dry skin.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

33red said:


> I could have easily waited 4-8 months for a consultation with a dermatologist.


Once more for the people in the back.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

It sure sounds like dry skin, and there's not much worse for that than hot showers!
Ask the pharmacist what the maximum safe dose is for cetirizine (Zyrtec). It's a pretty effective anti-itch antihistamine.
I'd just lay off the hot showers and try to hydrate your back. It's a nuisance to clean up, but fill the tub with warm water, squirt some baby oil on top and climb in and out. The baby oil will pretty much coat your entire body and may help with dryness.
Good luck.


----------

